# PPL Workout



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello People

My friend is wanting a decent PPL workout and I thought I would get your views on this one I was thinking of giving him:

Push:

Bench Press 5x5

Overhead 5x5

Dips 3x Failure

Tricep Exercise 3x10-15

Pull:

Deadlifts 5x5

Bent Over Rows 5x5

Chins 3x Failure

Bicep Exercise 3x10-15

Legs:

Squats 5x5

Leg Extensions 3x10

Leg Curls 4x6-10

Calve Raises 3x15

Opinions welcome, thanks


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks pretty standard to me. I'd suggest doing it for 12 weeks then swap rep ranges on the 5x5


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Hello People
> 
> My friend is wanting a decent PPL workout and I thought I would get your views on this one I was thinking of giving him:
> 
> ...


Looks quite good imo. similar to what i am doing just now and i am enjoying it and progressing.

for push i would add in Inc DB press. for me bw dips are enough for the triceps along with all the other push movements, so i woud take out the extra tricep exercise.

for pull i would do pull ups rather than chin ups, (personal preference) hits the back more.

and for legs i would add in leg press.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Looks quite good imo. similar to what i am doing just now and i am enjoying it and progressing.
> 
> for push i would add in Inc DB press. for me bw dips are enough for the triceps along with all the other push movements, so i woud take out the extra tricep exercise.
> 
> ...


What about if I did weighted dips and leave it as it is. I do a few isolations after for example on push I would do Incline Flys?

I will replace with Pull-ups tbh


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> What about if I did weighted dips and leave it as it is. I do a few isolations after for example on push I would do Incline Flys?
> 
> I will replace with Pull-ups tbh


You can keep tweaking it until the cows come home... won't make much difference.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> You can keep tweaking it until the cows come home... won't make much difference.


So do you suggest I keep it as it is or add in the incline Press? After 12 weeks what should I change the rep ranges too and why?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> What about if I did weighted dips and leave it as it is. I do a few isolations after for example on push I would do Incline Flys?
> 
> I will replace with Pull-ups tbh


agreed with Mark. you can tweak this all day and people can tell you so many diff ways to do a ppl. i can only give another option based on my own experiences and the way i like to do things.

main thing is just get something you/your friend are happy with and stick to it for at least 12 weeks and then change certain things up.

Inc flyes are good.

dont get too bogged down with it all. you will soon enough understand your body and what works for it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If doing a PPL as a natty, you will get better results training 4 times a week


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I will just let him know to stick to that routine then. He has been training for quite a few years but wanted to change things up


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> So do you suggest I keep it as it is or add in the incline Press? After 12 weeks what should I change the rep ranges too and why?


Whatever mate... there are a few things I would personally change, but that's not because it's better, just because I'd prefer it. Everyone has personal favourite exercises they like to put in, doesn't mean it's best for you though.

The biggest factor you have control over is your consistency and intensity, these will have a massive effect on success, far greater than swapping declines for inclines or something like that.

Again, after 12 weeks there are lots of different things you could do... 10 x 3 on a heavy weight, 10 x 10 on a lower weight, go really heavy and build up to singles and triples, warm up with a few sets and only hit failure on your last set... choices are endless and again, not one is better than the other.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> If doing a PPL as a natty, you will get better results training 4 times a week


i was thinkng of increasing my ppl to 4 x per week.

what do you suggest is best method for adding in a day

currently do Mon = Push Weds = Legs Fri = Pull

cheers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i was thinkng of increasing my ppl to 4 x per week.
> 
> what do you suggest is best method for adding in a day
> 
> ...


Mon-Push

Tues-Legs

Thurs-Pull

Fri-Push

And start the next week with legs


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> If doing a PPL as a natty, you will get better results training 4 times a week





JonnyBoy81 said:


> i was thinkng of increasing my ppl to 4 x per week.
> 
> what do you suggest is best method for adding in a day
> 
> ...


I've always done shoulders separate to chest. I just have zero power in my delts after chest.

Although I say shoulders as that's my focus, my main lift is clean and press with obviously involves a lot more than just shoulders.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I've always done shoulders separate to chest. I just have zero power in my delts after chest.


This might blow your mind, but you can do shoulder pressing movements before chest 










Also if your delts are complete smashed after chest it means 1 of 2 things

1) your chest pressing technique needs work

2) both chest and shoulders are getting enough work with your chest workout.

chances are regardless of the diagnosis, you'd probably be better off doing two push workouts in a week rather than splitting chest and shoulders assuming you are natty (this is in the natty section)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mon-Push
> 
> Tues-Legs
> 
> ...


whata brother breda saida :thumbup1:


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

@simonthepieman

Like me yeah Si ?  mines going fantastic btw ! Never felt so lifted and sore lmao ! Im sweating a lot more during the pull day is this normal ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> @simonthepieman
> 
> Like me yeah Si ?  mines going fantastic btw ! Never felt so lifted and sore lmao ! Im sweating a lot more during the pull day is this normal ?


Your posterior chain is a lot weaker than your chest and shoulders so i expect you will find deadlifts brutal for a while. I have a pretty strong deadlift and they still smash me. Legs are the killer for me.

When are you getting your log up bro? I want to see you smash it


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Your posterior chain is a lot weaker than your chest and shoulders so i expect you will find deadlifts brutal for a while. I have a pretty strong deadlift and they still smash me. Legs are the killer for me.
> 
> When are you getting your log up bro? I want to see you smash it


That explains it 

Ive already started it mate ! Check my page !

Still first week and foods will be changing depending on results ! Cant thank you enough


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Also si i know people say stay away but im gonna have to do some squats on smith or im never gonna get stronger legs.

Ill still do olympic bar but i have to throw it over the top of me like a clean and press and place on my back lol!

P.s sorry for off topic posts OP


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> If doing a PPL as a natty, you will get better results training 4 times a week


why would you get better results training 4 times a week as oppose to 3 mate regardless of being natty or not? not questioning whether you are right or wrong just curious to kno why you think that


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This might blow your mind, but you can do shoulder pressing movements before chest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I love these internet diagnostics, concluded from a single sentence of information. If that sounds a bit on the bitch side it's only due to your rather patronising tone... even though I realise it probably wasn't intentional.

My pressing is just shit due to lack of mobility in my shoulders. More to do with the way I'm put together than anything... quite narrow shoulders, over dominant traps, maybe slightly tight lats. Something I'm working on with my physio.

I'm aware shoulders can be trained before chest (mind is still fully intact lol), but partly due to the above, and also because I enjoy it, I prefer to centre training around deads, bench, squat and clean & press, which lends itself nicely to a ppl + shoulder split... oh and natty for the last 18 months, but thanks for pointing out the section I'm in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

2004mark said:


> lol, I love these internet diagnostics, concluded from a single sentence of information. If that sounds a bit on the bitch side it's only due to your rather patronising tone... even though I realise it probably wasn't intentional.
> 
> My pressing is just shit due to lack of mobility in my shoulders. More to do with the way I'm put together than anything... quite narrow shoulders, over dominant traps, maybe slightly tight lats. Something I'm working on with my physio.
> 
> I'm aware shoulders can be trained before chest (mind is still fully intact lol), but partly due to the above, and also because I enjoy it, I prefer to centre training around deads, bench, squat and clean & press, which lends itself nicely to a ppl + shoulder split.


Sorry mate, I though in the internet world a smiley face nullified sarcasm  I'm pretty direct on the internet, no offense is meant.

Turns out my internet diagnosis was right, but you are already aware and working on it so good for you. Keep it up.

I would describe your routine a traditional 4 days split (chest, back, leg shoulders) rather than a PPL, but if its working and you like it. Good luck to ya:beer:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Sorry mate, I though in the internet world a smiley face nullified sarcasm  I'm pretty direct on the internet, no offense is meant.
> 
> Turns out my internet diagnosis was right, but you are already aware and working on it so good for you. Keep it up.
> 
> I would describe your routine a traditional 4 days split (chest, back, leg shoulders) rather than a PPL, but if its working and you like it. Good luck to ya:beer:


yeah... thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> why would you get better results training 4 times a week as oppose to 3 mate regardless of being natty or not? not questioning whether you are right or wrong just curious to kno why you think that


In a natty hypertrophy typical reaches minimal amounts between 48-72 hours. Also increases in volume doesn't seem to affect this number. So it's optimum to train the muscle a minimum of 2 times a week.

When on AAS hypertrophy induced by weight lifting can last up to 7 days and volume has a big impact on the number of days of which respectable hypertrophy occurs.

A lot of people struggle when they start training heavy at twice a week instead of one and often think it's overtraining, but it's actually neural adapting and CNS fatigue rather than muscular (which improves with time and consistency)


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Mon-Push
> 
> Tues-Legs
> 
> ...


thanks for the info mate.

so, just to be clear, as i can sometimes be a bit retarded...

*A*

Mon-Push

Tues-Legs

Thurs-Pull

Fri-Push

*B*

Mon-Legs

Tues-Pull

Thurs-Push

Fri-Pull

and then back to A?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> thanks for the info mate.
> 
> so, just to be clear, as i can sometimes be a bit retarded...
> 
> ...


*A*

Push

Pull

Legs

Push

*B*

Pull

Legs

Push

Pull

*C*

Legs

Push

Pull

Legs

And repeat is what i do!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> In a natty hypertrophy typical reaches minimal amounts between 48-72 hours. Also increases in volume doesn't seem to affect this number. So it's optimum to train the muscle a minimum of 2 times a week.
> 
> When on AAS hypertrophy induced by weight lifting can last up to 7 days and volume has a big impact on the number of days of which respectable hypertrophy occurs.
> 
> A lot of people struggle when they start training heavy at twice a week instead of one and often think it's overtraining, but it's actually neural adapting and CNS fatigue rather than muscular (which improves with time and consistency)


Very educated answer - I would rep you but as iv repped you before it says I need to spread some around before I can rep you again!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Very educated answer - I would rep you but as iv repped you before it says I need to spread some around before I can rep you again!


no worries. I do it for the love, not the reps


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> *A*
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


Correct.

Readin back what I said I was wrong, this I right tho


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Breda said:


> Correct.
> 
> Readin back what I said I was wrong, this I right tho


Aha you wasnt incorrect so to speak - you just had different order which is okay! Ill just enjoy doubling my legs on the final week as i find doing them at the start or in between may make me a moaning bitch when doing clean and press or dlifts !

Your backs wedge man ! Bet your misses wish she could take you from behind ;,) aye aye


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> *A*
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


cheers Scoot. will give this a whirl.


----------

